# does anyone know who bicyclebones



## mre straightbar (Jan 28, 2014)

is on here
i think this was mentioned some time ago
i forgot


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 28, 2014)

I believe he's lurking under the user name "bicyclebones" http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=668579


----------



## jpromo (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah, he's bicyclebones on here too. Name is Dan; he's been very helpful in the past and hooked me up with some parts I've needed.


----------



## stoney (Jan 28, 2014)

Just to verify, yes his name is Dan. I have bought from him numerous times when I was gathering parts for my 1956 Harley 165 and bicycle stuff. I have never had a problem with anything bought from him. All was as advertised or verbally discussed. Easy to deal with. Good guy.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 28, 2014)

I've purchased numerous items from him off eBay.  Happy Camper here


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dan Venturi, aka Bicyclebones, I have bought from him for years, no problems.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 28, 2014)

Me too....good to deal with.

Mike


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 28, 2014)

Same here , have bought and sold with him for many years. Always pleasant to deal with .


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2014)

Dan is a stand up guy, have dealt with him a half a bazillion times!


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 28, 2014)

Great to deal with. 
    Highly recommended.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 28, 2014)

*ive bought off him before just couldnt remember who he was*

Cant remember a damn thing anymore


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 28, 2014)

*just looked him up*

Hasnt been on here since september
Tried a text
See what happens


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2014)

I've know, and dealt with Dan for 20 + years. Never a problem.   Catfish


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 29, 2014)

Why don't you try contacting him through Ebay? http://www.ebay.com/usr/bicyclebones  Just click on contact member in the upper right corner.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 29, 2014)

*contact*

*sales@bicyclebones.com*


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 29, 2014)

He's the reason my Schwinn has a Phantom tank! Swell guy! I haven't conversed with him in a while-shame on me!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 29, 2014)

Easy to deal with,he has parted some nice bikes and helped a lot of people out with hard to get parts.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 29, 2014)

Ive delt with dan and spoke with him on the phone. Very good person to deal with and never any promblem!


----------



## Riadoo (Feb 3, 2014)

*Bicyclebones...*

We have swapped numerous items with him on ebay and have fabulous results each time.. Like the rest of us, his bike collection has a variety of evrything you need down to the stickers!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 3, 2014)

*bicycle bones*

yes he is a good guy to buy from sells good stuff .real good to deal with .from bicycle larry


----------

